# Microsoft attacks Linux at the retail level with lies



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Microsoft attacks Linux at the retail level with lies.

*Slides from a Microsoft retail presentation for Best Buy computer sales representatives*

It's very sad that M$ practices "competition" with lies - they must be running scared, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not a very informative article, the guy really needs to upgrade his photo hosting site.  All I see are a bunch of these!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is a link to the story with slides:

http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2009/09/micro****-trains-bestbuy-employees-to.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Here is a link to the story with slides:
> 
> http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2009/09/micro****-trains-bestbuy-employees-to.html


Page not found
Sorry, the page you were looking for in the blog Advanced Linux Technology does not exist.

http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2009/09/micro****-trains-bestbuy-employees-to.html


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

One more time:

http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2009/09/micro****-trains-bestbuy-employees-to.html

EDIT: It looks like the TSG server does not like the s**t word even if it is in the URL. Did not notice the full URL when I did my search.

EDIT #2: Try this link: http://tiny.cc/p2djs


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> One more time:
> 
> http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2009/09/micro****-trains-bestbuy-employees-to.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. :up:

I didn't notice this **** either. Knowing makes first link work.


----------

